# Ira's Health Issues



## rodgerobley (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello all,

I have a hedgehog named Ira who is just about 6 months old (best guess). Last night I ran out of his normal hedgehog food, and made a huge mistake by giving him a few bites (2-3) of a grape, before I knew they were toxic. Still out of food, I peeled and cut up some apple for him.

He ran all night, and was maybe even a little more active than normal. Tonight when I went to fed him his normal food (thank you Amazon Prime), he was super lethargic and had the wobbles. My previous hedgehog died from WHS so I was/am pretty nervous, but I read that WHS is slow onset.

I have a space heater blowing in Ira's direction now, and he is eating is normal food, and drinking, although still lethargically.

Could the sudden switch from hedgehog food to apple in one night have caused that? I didn't realize how warm hedgehogs need to be either, so I'm thinking it may have been a hibernation attempt? He was pretty cold when I picked him up tonight.

I'm looking for any advice moving forward, and whether or not I should be alarmed.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

It sounds like it was a hibernation attempt. Do have a thermometer to know the actual temp of the cage? They need to be between 73-78*. If he's still cold you need to warm him up NOW. Put him under your shirt for body heat and get him to the vet as soon as possible


----------



## rodgerobley (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Abbys,

Thank you so much for the quick response. I don't have a thermometer. Yet. Tomorrow I will pick up an in cage thermometer. Tonight was the first night he was lethargic. I'll keep an ear open and listen for him running on the wheel tonight. If I don't hear anything I'll go see a vet.

Thank you again!
Rodger


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

When you warm him up, if he doesn't start responding to heat within an hour, the vet visit is even more important. And the sooner you can get a constant and reliable heat source set up with a thermometer, the better.

Here are some threads that might be helpful:

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/62-hibernation/18-hibernation.html

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...-heating-your-hedgehog-s-cage-simplified.html


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Like Abbys said, he needs to be warmed up before you can put him back in his cage for the night. Make sure you warm him under your shirt or on a heating pad on low - don't put him in water. I wouldn't have the space heater blowing on the cage though - it's going to turn on & off periodically and that change isn't really great (warm drafts are no better than cool). Having it near the cage is good enough.

Another thing to keep in mind - not enough light can also cause hibernation attempts, so make sure he's getting 12-14 hours of light daily, around the same times. Can't depend on daylight for this (not always enough, and days are shorter right now for much of the world), so make sure you have a lamp or light near or on his cage. A timer can help keep the hours regular for him.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd get him to the vet asap. The hibernation attempt and lethargy may be grape related.


----------



## rodgerobley (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you for your responses. I warmed him up last night, and kept a space heater in his general direction (not right on the cage). He ate, drank, and ran last night so I'm feeling a little better. He huffs up when startled again, so I'm assuming that's good.

I'm working all day today, but plan on picking up a thermometer, light source, and timer for his cage.

Nancy, that is my biggest concern. I'm going to monitor him and if need be, I can get him in tomorrow.

Thank you all again,
Rodger


----------



## rodgerobley (Oct 31, 2013)

Quick update: Just got home. Ira is doing well! Very alert. No wobbles, and eating with gusto. I kept my lights on and a space heater on today while at work.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's great news.


----------

